# Closets & Storage Room Doors?



## jpranch (Jan 4, 2010)

I seem to remember that ADA required that any door serving a closet or storage space / room where that space or room exceeded 24" in depth shall be served by an accessible door. I.e. Provide a minimum 32" net clear.

Question: Is there anything like this in the A117.1 or 2006 IBC Chapter 11? I can not find it.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 4, 2010)

Re: Closets & Storage Room Doors?

Do these help :?:

2006 ANSI

1002.14 Storage Facilities.

Where storage facilities are provided, they shall comply with Section 905. Kitchen cabinets shall comply with Section 804.5.

305.7.2 Forward Approach.

Where the clear floor space is positioned for a forward approach, the alcove shall be 36 inches (915 mm) minimum in width where the depth exceeds 24 inches (610 mm


----------



## north star (Jan 4, 2010)

Re: Closets & Storage Room Doors?

*jp,*

*Check 4.13.5 in the Code of Federal Regulations [  28 CFR,  Part 36,  Page 527  ].*

*Revised Edition July 1994.*

*4.13.5 Clear Width.   Doorways shall have a minimum clear opening of 32 in (815 mm) with the door open 90 degrees,*

*measured between the face of the door and the opposite stop (see Fig. 24(a), (b), ©, and (d)).    Openings more than*

*24 in (610 mm) in depth shall comply with 4.2.1 and 4.3.3 (see Fig. 24(e)).*

*EXCEPTION:  Doors not requiring full user passage, such as shallow closets, may have the clear opening reduced to*

*20 in ( 510 mm ) minimum.*

*Here is the linked picture from the ADA web site.*

http://www.ada.gov/reg3a/fig24e.htm

.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 4, 2010)

Re: Closets & Storage Room Doors?

IBC 1008.1.1 Size of doors.

Exceptions:

3.	Door openings to storage closets less than 10 square feet (0.93 m2) in area shall not be limited by the minimum width.


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 4, 2010)

Re: Closets & Storage Room Doors?

2003 ANSI A117.1:

403.5 Clear Width.

Clear width of an accessible route shall comply with Table 403.5.

Table 403.5—Clear Width of an Accessible Route

Segment Length	Minimum Segment Width

? 24 inches (610 mm)	32 inches (815 mm)1

> 24 inches (610 mm)	36 inches (915 mm)

1Consecutive segments of 32 inches (815 mm) in width must be separated by a route segment 48 inches (1220 mm) minimum in length and 36 inches (915 mm) minimum in width.

404.2.2 Clear Width.

Doorways shall have a clear opening width of 32 inches (815 mm) minimum. Clear opening width of doorways with swinging doors shall be measured between the face of door and stop, with the door open 90 degrees. Openings, doors and doorways without doors more than 24 inches (610 mm) in depth shall provide a clear opening width of 36 inches (915 mm) minimum. There shall be no projections into the clear opening width lower than 34 inches (865 mm) above the floor. Projections into the clear opening width between 34 inches (865 mm) and 80 inches (2030 mm) above the floor shall not exceed 4 inches (100 mm).

EXCEPTIONS:

1.	Door closers and door stops shall be permitted to be 78 inches (1980 mm) minimum above the floor.

2.	In alterations, a projection of 5/8 inch (16 mm) maximum into the required clear opening width shall be permitted for the latch side stop.

ANSI A117.1 Chapter 10 is Dwelling Units, so the 10xx.x references only apply to dwelling units.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 4, 2010)

Re: Closets & Storage Room Doors?

Looks like you all nailed that one! I agree!


----------



## jpranch (Jan 4, 2010)

Re: Closets & Storage Room Doors?

Thanks for the help. jp


----------

